# My Wee Little Workhorse: BCS 732



## DLSkidmore (Jun 21, 2018)

I have no idea what category this really goes in, I guess the same forum as Gravely is right, although I really think of her as more than a lawn/garden tractor. Doesn’t seem anyone else has posted about owning a BCS, so I thought I should.

When we first bought our farm, I wasn’t ready to learn much about engine maintenance, and didn’t have a big budget or big plans, so we bought a new BCS 732. We’ve gotten the flail mower, the sickle bar, the snow blower, and the rototiller. She may not get everything done as easily or as fast as a larger tractor, but she does it well with almost no trouble. She does everything we need except raking, hauling myself and cargo, and digging. (They make attachments for all but digging, we just don’t own them).

We’ve even put up wee amounts of loose hay with her. After a ¼ acre my hands can’t take the raking. (They do make rakes for BCS, just not invested yet.)

If you absolutely have to bale a tight/steep spot and don’t care what it costs, there’s even a third party wee round baler for it. 

Hubby with the BCS, taming the wilds with the flail mower. He even has a “head light” accessory mounted:











We’re still on the fence with what our next power equipment will be, more attachments for the BCS is definitely not off the table. There are corners and hillsides where she can go that a regular tractor can’t and she doesn’t get bogged down in the mud as easily as a heavier tractor. Hubby says even if I get a big tractor he wants to keep using the BCS for snow blowing and flail mowing. She’s been easy to maintain and is very reliable. She’s got a home here no matter what else we add to the collection. (Unless I upgrade to a bigger BCS!)

Attachments I’m considering if I don’t get a bigger tractor:

Mowing Sulky
Hay Rake
Utility Trailer


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Good post.


----------



## geoff l (Oct 10, 2017)

That is a versatile little machine!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

There working little mule for sure.


----------



## DLSkidmore (Jun 21, 2018)

If I did it again, I would have sprung for the wheel size upgrade, and the steering brakes. The wheels can be upgraded later, but it's cheaper to only buy your wheels once. The steering brakes come on one of the higher end tractors.


----------

